# Wird es Mana in Dia3 geben?



## Höllensturz (16. April 2009)

Joho joho wir sind wieder alle froh...

Ich wollt mal wissen(hab ja nix besseres zu tuhn wärend ich drauf wart) ob wer genaueres weiß ob es Mana geben wird oder wie in den Sacred teilen sich die fähigkeiten selbstaufladen?Man hat ja bisher keine Screens (bzw. Ich noch nicht) über das Interface gesehn



P.S. : Hab in der Suchfunktion scho gekuckt und nix passendes gefunden


mfg

der da oben Steht


----------



## Eyatrian (16. April 2009)

Wahnsinn nach einer Viertelstunde der erste post hast dir echt ein interessantes Thema ausgesucht XD


Achja und   first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (16. April 2009)

Auf den Screenshots, die bis jetzt veröffentlicht wurden, sind wieder die aus D2 bekannten Kugeln zu sehen (Rot/Blau). Also gehe ich mal ganz stark von aus, das es wieder Mana geben wird. 

MfG

*manaman*


----------



## MetaData (16. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Auf den Screenshots, die bis jetzt veröffentlicht wurden, sind wieder die aus D2 bekannten Kugeln zu sehen (Rot/Blau). Also gehe ich mal ganz stark von aus, das es wieder Mana geben wird.
> 
> MfG
> 
> *manaman*



Hierbei sei jedoch anzumerken, dass es für ein paar Charactere wohl einen Alternativbalken für die Fähigkeiten geben wird, bestes Beispiel ist der Barbar, dessen Wutsystem aus dem letzten Blizzcast zu entnehmen ist.

MFG,
Meta.


----------



## jeef (17. April 2009)

Ja Mana gibts wie immer

Wie MetaData schon sagte wird es wohl Alternativen geben
wie man im Gameplay Movie schon sehen kann hat der Barbar eine türkise Kugel und keine blaue Kugel wie der Hexedoktor.

Find ich persönlich schei..e ;(


----------



## sevenharg (17. April 2009)

OMG in Diablo 2 hatte der Barbar auch mana und es gibt bei diablo 3 keine änderung 


und zu eure information DIABLOIII ist nicht WOW !!!


----------



## Bierzelthocker (17. April 2009)

sevenharg schrieb:


> OMG in Diablo 2 hatte der Barbar auch mana und es gibt bei diablo 3 keine änderung



Wieso wird dann das Wut-System so groß angepriesen? ^^

Sorry aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Letztlich kann es keiner wissen, vll ändert Blizzard das Ganze auch wieder... mein jetziger Kenntnisstand -> Wutsystem und kein Mana für den Barbar


----------



## Kloars (17. April 2009)

naja, es wird nicht ganz das selbe sein wie in WoW...
der Barbar hat ne "Wutampel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grün, gelb, rot,
je nach farbe kann er verschiedene fähigkeiten ausführen, logisch^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (17. April 2009)

Hast du dich mit D3 überhaupt schon irgendwie befasst?
Natürlich wird es Mana geben, auch Mana pots, aber ebenfalls Mana Kugeln.
Nicht alle Klassen werden Mana haben, Klassen wie zB der Krieger haben auch ein Wut System.


----------

